# [SOLVED] Sound drivers missing



## Smurfaila (Apr 4, 2008)

Reinstalled from Vista to Xp, installed all drivers, still sound drivers are mnissing: 
Location 65535 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus)
on Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System, i have tried to install: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for HD Audio, Conexant High Definition Audio Driver.
Should be these drivers but i donnt understand why they do not fit.


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

What sound card do you have?

or 

What is the details of your computer: make, model etc....

is it XP audio drivers you require?


----------



## Smurfaila (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

im not sure what sound card i have  Mainboard :	Quanta 30B7
Chipset :	nVidia nForce 410
and yes i need drivers for xp


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

Hi sorry, i should have asked this earlier, the sound card is onboard with system board yes??


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

is your computer a OEM? What is the computer manufacturer and model?


----------



## Smurfaila (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

yes sound card on board, hp pavilion dv6240eu


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/sp32823.exe


Try that! It's the XP drivers for that sound card, should work if it doesn't let me know.


----------



## uncleberryfield (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

hello, no sound comes out of my pc : in devise manager, multimedia audio control has a big yellow question mark. PLEASE HELP ME!!!

please find a solution!!!

here is my Belarc report:

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1,15 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7V8X-X REV 1.xx
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software, Inc. ASUS A7V8X-X ACPI BIOS Revision 1013 09/02/2004 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
80,02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
49,45 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B [CD-ROM drive]
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

WDC WD800JB-00JJC0 [Hard drive] (80,03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAM9H400910, rev 05.01C05, SMART Status: Healthy 512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DDR 1' has 512 MB
Slot 'DDR 2' is Empty
Slot 'DDR 3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 80,02 GB 49,45 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 2005-02-17 14:57:02 (admin) 
Jonatan 2008-04-07 15:14:57 (admin) 
local system accounts 
ASPNET never 
Guest 2007-11-18 08:29:36 
HelpAssistant 2007-09-04 17:53:14 
IWAM_SSO(default) never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Canon i850 on \\ORDIFG1\Canoni85 
Canon i850 on \\ordifg1\Canon i850 
Lexmark X73 on USB001 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 6200 [Display adapter]
SCEPTRE D98A [Monitor] (18,3"vis, janvier 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (3x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller Standard Game Port 
Communications Other Devices 
Communications cable between two computers [Modem]


VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.2.101 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.2.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.2.1 
Physical Address: 00:0C:6E:27:4F:51 

Networking Dns Servers: 24.200.241.37
24.201.245.77 
USB Human Interface Device
Lexmark X73 MFP Scanner
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Generic USB Hub
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (4x)
XBOX 360 Controller For Windows 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning On 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off 
Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1,15 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7V8X-X REV 1.xx
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software, Inc. ASUS A7V8X-X ACPI BIOS Revision 1013 09/02/2004 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
80,02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
49,45 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B [CD-ROM drive]
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

WDC WD800JB-00JJC0 [Hard drive] (80,03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAM9H400910, rev 05.01C05, SMART Status: Healthy 512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DDR 1' has 512 MB
Slot 'DDR 2' is Empty
Slot 'DDR 3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 80,02 GB 49,45 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 2005-02-17 14:57:02 (admin) 
Jonatan 2008-04-07 15:14:57 (admin) 
local system accounts 
ASPNET never 
Guest 2007-11-18 08:29:36 
HelpAssistant 2007-09-04 17:53:14 
IWAM_SSO(default) never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Canon i850 on \\ORDIFG1\Canoni85 
Canon i850 on \\ordifg1\Canon i850 
Lexmark X73 on USB001 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 6200 [Display adapter]
SCEPTRE D98A [Monitor] (18,3"vis, janvier 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (3x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller Standard Game Port 
Communications Other Devices 
Communications cable between two computers [Modem]


VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.2.101 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.2.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.2.1 
Physical Address: 00:0C:6E:27:4F:51 

Networking Dns Servers: 24.200.241.37
24.201.245.77 
USB Human Interface Device
Lexmark X73 MFP Scanner
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Generic USB Hub
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (4x)
XBOX 360 Controller For Windows 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning On 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off 
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Version 0.0.0.0 
Realtime File Scanning Off


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

@uncleberryfield: Please start a thread of your own to get help.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

are you missing us yet eneless???

to the OP, make sure you install your chipset drivers too.


----------



## Smurfaila (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

LiamDarley i get this error when installing ur drivers : Driver installion failed: could not find the media device for this driver


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*



Smurfaila said:


> LiamDarley i get this error when installing ur drivers : Driver installion failed: could not find the media device for this driver



*FIRST*

Make sure everything is backed up (all data etc) then try installing this first

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34200.exe


*THEN*



try the drivers for the hp dv6365us 

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34204.exe

If that fails try the driver i gave previously again BUT after the first in this post!

one thing i must stress though is that windows xp is getting old now , chipsets in new laptops are not supported by the built in drivers.
before you load any audio , gfx drivers its important that you find out what the main motherboard chipset is in your laptop and load the drivers.

xp will fail to load a audio or gfx driver if it don't know where to apply the driver too.


----------



## Smurfaila (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*

thnx dude it works


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Sound drivers missing*



Smurfaila said:


> thnx dude it works


your welcome, glad i could be of some help. Took a little while but we got there eh.


----------

